# Auto Trail Apache Creaking cab



## darrmont

I bought a new Auto Trail Apache 700 SE in July 2007 and when we took delivery there was a terrible creaking noise above the driver in the cab / luton structure. The vehicle was left with the dealer for two days during which they tried without much success to establish and fix the fault. 

The vehicle was then taken as we had planned to spend a couple of weeks touring before going back across the sea to Northern Ireland. The problem was no better with time and after a number of discussions with the dealer they agreed to allow a dealer in Northern Ireland to look at the problem and they would cover the cost. This entailed leaving vehicle with the local dealer from Thursday until the following Tuesday, the result, a little better but over the following month or two the creaking became progressively worse again. 

Eventually in 2008 Auto Trail agreed to repair the vehicle in the factory and their work again improved the situation but in the intervening period the creaking has returned to much as it was before the work was done a year ago. 

Do any other members have this problems which seems to stem from two parts rubbing against each other when the vehicle flexes going over any sort or unevenness in the road. It feels and sounds to me like someone forgot to put in a piece of felt or rubber between two hard surfaces but seems now very difficult to cure. 

We have had three other motorhomes without any real problem and our last a 2005 Apache seemed a lot better put together than this one which is the newer model. 

Please let me know if you have heard of this issue or have a van which suffers from it. 

Darrmont


----------



## Spacerunner

OH claimed that our 2007 low profile had a creak over the front passenger seat. I (bit deaf) never heard it. She says its virtually stopped now, maybe the bodywork has settled.

What we do get is a loud and annoying creak from the front nearside acrylic window. We traced it to the locking handles. It emanates from where the locking surfaces rub against each other. Periodically I apply some lubricant, butter, moisturiser, veg oil, anything really which stops the problem for a couple of months.


----------



## sideways

Friend of mine has 07 Apache that does it when you first set off after a short while it stops,


----------



## AlanandJean

*Apache E700*

Hi I have an 07 Apache which has a similar anoying squeek which after a short time driving have become used to ignoring it. However when we a on site and you move around the motorhome the suspension squeeks a bit, but again have accepted this and ignore it after a short period of time.

Life is full of little squeeks. 

Alan


----------



## dbnosey

Hi
I have a 2009 Apache 700 and it has done this from new (june). My last Autotrail a 2007 Cheyenne 630LB didn't so who knows. The only thing is to ask Autotrail what differences are in the build of the luton. I also have a squeak from the offside rear brake calliper which I will look at when I have time.
Regards
Colin


----------



## tviall

We have a 2008 Autotrail Chieftain. We have two types of creaking in the cab area. One comes from the blinds where the edge of the plastic carcass rubs agianst the metal paint work (door/window surrounds) and the other is in the luton area above the cab which I assume comes from the join between the roof part and the over cab moulding. 

In both cases the creaking usually occurs when moving over uneven ground. I wouldn't worry about it too much. As already been said all vans make some kind of noise, ours (and yours creeks). I guess we will all do someday!

Tony


----------



## f6c

yes I have the same creaking on my 2005 Chieftain over head above the driver area. :x 
best of luck f6c


----------



## tonka

Just a thought.. 
If you have the overcab bed pulled all the way out it can rub against the vertical boards on either side.. I had a similar problem and put some felt sticky pads on there...


----------



## Mrplodd

2003 Dakota SE on Merc base (no drop down bed, just locker space) and I have exactly the same issue !! and in the same place i.e. directly over my right lug 'ole!!! 

I reckon its caused by the fibreglass of the overcab moulding coming into contact with steel of the cab shell. I cannot be sure because its all hidden behind the mastic that covers the joint but I have tried everything else including taking out the overhead locker framework !!!

It is only present when the body flexes due to uneven road or turning tight corners!!! 

B***dy annoying though isnt it???


----------



## erneboy

My last two vans were Mohicans and both of them had the same problem, Alan.


----------



## darrmont

*Creaking Problem cured*

It has been a while since I posted my original questions about the problem of our creaking cab and I would like to thank everyone who has contributed to the replies.

Eventually we got the problem solved having taken it back to the Auto Trail factory on two occasions. The dealer were simply not up to the job (two different ones looked at it) so we took up the issues with Auto Trail directly and to be fair they were ready to do whatever it took to fix it.

We took it back on one occasion and they re-done the resin bonding between the cab and the luton and had it ready for us within the day, unfortunately that cure did not last and within a few months it was as bad as ever. On the second time they asked to get keeping the vehicle for a week and in the event that suited us fine as we were able to leave it for a while when we went away. The process was redone again and this time it has worked now for almost two years without problem.

i am convinced (although they never admit it) that the vehicle was rushed out of the factory without leaving it long enough for the resin to cure when it was first manufactured and the fact that the first (day long) repair was not successful has confirmed that in my mind.

I am however the very happy owner of an Auto Trail apache 700 which has taken my wife and I on many great trips and looks forward to many more to come. Thanks again all.


----------



## Dill

I have a 2008 Chieftain and the cab creaks. It used to drive me up the wall but have learnt to live with it now. I am glad others have the same fault. I don't think i would buy another coach built. A mate of mine has the same van but a year older and that doesn't do it at all.

Regards

Dill


----------



## pomme1

I have had this problem on a previous Cheyenne. I cured mine by tightening up the two socket screws which you can see either side of the cab cutaway - at least they are there on the lo-line. I suspect that there are other screws, but on mine they would be hidden by the overcab cupboards.

Be careful not to over-tighten them. I only gave mine about half a turn with an allen key.


----------



## Dill

Hi Pomme1 thanks for that. I have seen two black allen key bolts on the shelf where the overhead cupboards are. Are these the ones your referring to. 

Regards

Dill


----------



## pomme1

Hi Dill,

Sorry for the delay in replying, I've been away. 

Yes, those are the screws. Careful how much you tighten them, try a quarter turn at a time to start with.

Roger


----------



## dillon

I had the same problem with my miami squeeking over the drivers door it used to drive me mad.

One day i thought i am going to sort it out so i took the plastic panel of above the drivers door when i looked at the inside of the panel i could see something had been rubbing against it.

I held the panel up against the body and i could see were the problem was it turned out to be where they had cut the roof off the cab a piece of metal was sticking out.

I got my hammer out and tapped it back far enough for me to put a piece of rubber between the body and the plastic panel.

This was last year and i have not had a problem since (lovely)


----------



## Dill

Hi Guys thanks for all your advise. I am going to drop the cab headlining at the week end and re-mastic the joints (Sikaflex 512). Will let you know how I get on.

Regards

Dill


----------



## tviall

Please do let us know how you get on as I am intersted in doing the same thing (assuming it works of course)

I am confused by what is being referred to the "panel over the drivers door". When you do your fix can you post some pictures of what you have done?

Thanks

Tony


----------



## Dill

Hi Tony, I can only assume what is meant by the panel above the drivers door, is where the cab roof is bonded to the overhead luton. I am sure all will become clear when the roof lining as been removed. I did tighten the two allen key bolts on the shelf above the cab, which has made a vast improvement but hasn't stopped it altogether.

Will take photo's and upload a.s.a.p.

Regards

Dill


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

I can't hear any creaks, the grill on the oven is too noisy... :roll:


----------



## Dill

Hi Tviall I dropped the roof lining this morning and this is what I found.

Photo 01 says it all really. The piece of metal had cut right through the roof board. I have bent the metal out of the way and forced mastic in between the joints.

Photo 02 this is above the Windscreen, not as bad Photo 01 but if left to develop I guess it would be.

Photo 03 
I bent the metal for a closer look.

Photo 04 is just as bad.

This is what has happened over 4,600 miles and the cab flexing over rough road surfaces not to mention pot holes. 

To make good I purchased a bicycle inner tube, cut it in half and forced it in between the joints all way round the cab roof to luton body then a good dose of mastic. I think if Autotrail had of inserted a rubber lining all the way around the cab roof, none of this would have happened. No signs of mastic to stop this happening anywere.


----------



## Dill

And a few more photos. All done now will leave a few days for mastic to go off.

Regards

Dill


----------



## dillon

I thought it would be a piece metal causing the problem :wink: :wink:


----------



## pomme1

Dill,

Is the bolt showing in photo 03, the other end of the allen headed bolt visible on the overcab shelf, which you had previously tightened?

Roger


----------



## Dill

Hi pomme1 yes that's right, you would have thought by tightening those bolts would have made matters worse but quite the reverse it almost stopped the creaking. I guess a few miles later on when the cab had twisted a bit more it would have been back again. The easiest fix is to bend the piece of metal out of the way. I am going away next weekend will let you know the outcome.

Regards

Dill


----------



## tviall

This is fantastic Dill. Great photos too.

Now I know what to do I might have a go myself.

Thank you

Tony


----------



## Dill

Hi TViall, If you can here the creak just above your head. It is possible to make this good without dropping the roof lining. If you remove the grey panel (two screws) above the seat belt anchor point you should see the bolt as in photo 03. Undo the bolt and bend the piece of metal out of the way then fill with mastic then tighten the bolt back up should be job done then.     

Regards

Dill


----------



## tviall

Thanks Dill.

I shall try this on Wed when the wife is at the office (she hates me pulling the van apart in case I can't put it back together again - it has happened!)

If this works (and I'm sure it will) I owe you a large drink.

Tony


----------



## Dill

Just got back home yesterday from a 680 mile round trip. And the creaking cab as gone. It's like driving a different MH.

Regards

Dill


----------



## oppo

dill, mine is a 2003 dakota where are these two allen bolts dont seem to be able to locate them


----------



## Dill

Oppo see photo

Regards


----------

